# More Foam Faces



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just carved 3 more faces from 1/2 inch foam. These are about the size of a Frisbee.


























Looking back now at the original, I didn't put a lot of detail into these. I might go back and cut more grooves to make them more woodsy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is just for decor/ambience...if it isn't obvious...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice greenmen and medusa Rahnefan! I think the addition of the extra groves would look right on par with carvings of old.


----------



## sherwood asylum (Mar 16, 2011)

they look pretty detailed to me those are awsome


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Those are great...love em


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job! I like the middle guy the best.


----------



## bentneedle (Sep 6, 2010)

do you use any heat tools when you do this? I'm a bit partial to the second green-man myself, but they all worked out good!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks. I just cut out a circle of half inch foam, draw the face with a sharpie, do the big cuts with a wood burning tool, and finer detail with an exacto knife. The wood burning tool is very much the wrong tool for the job but I never bought a foam cutting tool.  Guess I oughta get one eventually.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work, you are very talented.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Really great! Please tell me you work in the art industry, because you have talent.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I'm a designer but it's usually pretty boring stuff.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey those are great - you can also use that technique to make tree faces as well


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome to me!


----------



## skitzojoe (May 10, 2010)

Definitely cool


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These are really very nice! I'd hang 'em on my wall, for sure! Lovely work!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Will post new pix after I add on a little.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding....!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool carvings! I'd love to posses that talent. Nice work!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Rahn, your talent is endless. I love everything you have built so far. This is even more awesomeness.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work! love those Greenmen!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Great pieces. I especially love the paint up. It's got tons of character and is subltle as well.


----------

